# Search: DBA Carbon Diffuser,Nismo Rear Valance



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi guys, looking for some parts,used prefrebly. I have attached the part number that I need.
If you have any, please let me know and we could discuss further.
Nismo Valance:*HEM14-89S0H*

Dba Diffuser(with fog light):748A0-KB50A

Rear Bumper Grill (straight line): 85070-KB50A

Rear fog light: 26580-KB50A 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you uk based as I some of the above parts.


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

I am in france. 
I would send you a message now
Thanks Skint


----------

